# Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone



## fishhunter12 (11. Januar 2005)

Hi leute!

Ich fahre im sommer nach frankreich an die saone (fluss).habe gehöhrt dass es einer der fischreichsten flüsse frankreichs ist?sollen viele hechte,zander,barsche aber vor allem welse drin sein.
kann mir irgendjemand das bestätigen oder war jemand sogar schon da (wenn ja:bitte fangbericht)?

danke im vorraus

Sebastian


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Hallo war berufl.in der Gegend von Besancon/Dampierre und Dion für längere Zeit vor 3-4 Jahren...
die Saone ist was ich kennenlernen durfte ein echt Klasse Fluß mit tollem Bestand bis auf die Katzenwelse.
Habe u.a auch einen gr.Wels fangen können in der Zeit. 

Die Francemänner sind  Echte Angelkumpel wenn du der Sprache etwas mächtig bist die dir Alle Tip´s für den Fang oder die Stellen geben,bin so oft auch Eingeladen worden in der Zeit zum Fischen und habe sogar bei einem Wettbewerb den 3 ten Platz gemacht an der Saone...

Ich denke es wird dir gefallen

Wenn du mehr Info´s brauchst meld dich per PM !


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

fishhunter 12 lebst du noch...!?
Hab da noch einiges an Infos für Dich...

Esse nun erstmal und dann schreib ich dir was...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

so hier die Info´s...

Welsfänger d.ersten Stunde in der Saone war Olivier Quintin (Tel.0033-85932471)oder sein Freund Daniel (hab die Nr.verlegt leider)
er hielt oder hält sogar noch den Rekord mit 130pfund aus der Saone.
Gegen eine kl.Party mit Fondue&Wein ist sogar ein Ausflug mit Ihm für dich dabei jedoch 
Engl.oder Französisch solltest du sprechen!

-denke daran falls du mit dem Boot raus gehst das währnd des Angelns der Gebrauch v.Echoloten aller Art VERBOTEN ist.

-die Loire würde ich dir auch an Herz legen für einen Knallerversuch!

-leb.Köderfische wie gr.Döbel Rotauge und Schleien waren & sind es wohl nochTop sowie Blutegelbünde am Gr.Einzelhaken! 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## fishhunter12 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Hi. Tut mir leid hatte am wochenende viel zu tun.
danke für die ganzen infos.was meinst du mit den katzenwelsen?
wir haben uns ein hausboot für eine woche gemietet.wie sieht es dort mit barsch und forellenbarschen aus?


sebastian


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				fishhunter12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi. Tut mir leid hatte am wochenende viel zu tun.
> danke für die ganzen infos.was meinst du mit den katzenwelsen?
> wir haben uns ein hausboot für eine woche gemietet.wie sieht es dort mit barsch und forellenbarschen aus?
> 
> ...


 
gern geschehen wo gehts denn hin ?
Diese Katzenwelse können dir den ganzen Tag versauen wenn du Pech hast ...läst sich aber vermeiden wenn du auf den Wurm als Köder verzichtest!#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## fishhunter12 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

wir fahren in die nähe von dijon.|supergri 
fängt man dort auch gute barsche und hechte?
wie groß werden den die katzenwelse;+ ;+.kann man die essen.ich habe nämlich keine informationen über diese viecher.

sebastian


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				fishhunter12 schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren in die nähe von dijon.|supergri
> fängt man dort auch gute barsche und hechte?
> wie groß werden den die katzenwelse;+ ;+.kann man die essen.ich habe nämlich keine informationen über diese viecher.
> 
> sebastian


 
Hecht auf alle Fälle beim Barsch bin ich mir nicht sicher da Nie bewußt drauf geangelt!
Gibt es aber sicher auch dort..

Die kl.Katzenwelse werden so max.40-45 cm und sind des anderen Freud & anderen Leid...
viele Franzosen haben diese aber mittlerweile als sog.Delikate Sache mit auf dem Speiseplan!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## fishhunter12 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

kann man die katzenwelse auch mit spinner angeln oder nur mit naturködern?

sebastian


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				fishhunter12 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die katzenwelse auch mit spinner angeln oder nur mit naturködern?
> 
> sebastian


 
habe sie selber noch nicht am spinner gehabt ...
doch wie gesagt 
Wünsch dir die kl.Bister erst gar nicht an deinen Angelplatz sonst kommst du nicht mehr zur Ruhe...#q 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## rebutia (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Hallo,

und Katzenwelse sind die Seuche vieler französischer Flüsse und Seen :v . Ich war letztes Jahr an einem See im Hinterland von St. Tropez angeln. Grundmontage mit Wurm ausgeworfen, nach 10 sec Biß - Katzenwels...Das ganze ging 5x so, dann umgestiegen auf Made, nach 10 sec Biß - Katzenwels.
Posenmontage im Mittel(!!)wasser, nach 10 sec Biß - Katzenwels (sind die eigentlich nicht nur am Grund (?). 

Nicht nur, dass diese Biester einem das Angeln vermießen, nein, sie haben auch noch messerscharfe Stacheln an den Flossen #t . Ich habs nicht gewußt und aus meiner Hand fast Hackfleisch gemacht.....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				rebutia schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> und Katzenwelse sind die Seuche vieler französischer Flüsse und Seen :v . Ich war letztes Jahr an einem See im Hinterland von St. Tropez angeln. Grundmontage mit Wurm ausgeworfen, nach 10 sec Biß - Katzenwels...Das ganze ging 5x so, dann umgestiegen auf Made, nach 10 sec Biß - Katzenwels.
> Posenmontage im Mittel(!!)wasser, nach 10 sec Biß - Katzenwels (sind die eigentlich nicht nur am Grund (?).
> ...


 
Habe gehört das Sie jetzt auch schon im Saarland an die Haken gehen sollen wie Irre...!#q 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Acharaigas (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Ich kenn die Biester aus der Tschechei. Das einzig gute an denen ist dass sie kaum Gräten haben (eigentlich nur die Wirbelsäule mit ein paar Rippen dran) und dass deren Fleisch superlecker ist. Fangt ruhig mal 20 Stück von ca 20cm und macht Minifilets draus. Geht supereinfach da kaum Gräten ist schmeckt genialst.
Kleiner Tipp noch. Wenn man nen Katzenwels am Hacken hat gibt es zwei Methoden die anzupacken. Bei den kleineren den Zeige und den Mittelfinger unter jeweils einer Brustflosse (dank dicken Stachel geht das) und das von der Bauchseite aus da am Rücken ein weiterer Stachel ist. Und die großen wie Wallergriff nur dass diese gerne mal fest zubeißen was unangenehm ist und ein wenig die Haut aufscheuert.
ABER AUF KEINEN FALL KATZENWELSE ZURÜCKSETZEN! WENN WENIGE BEIßEN IN DER TIEFKÜHLTRUHE SAMMELN BIS ES GENUG SIND. GERÄUCHERT AUCH SEHR LECKER.
Man bekommt die Biester nur dezimiert wenn man sie radikal dem Wasser entnimmt. Es ist keine einheimische Fischart und sie richtet große Schäden an den einheimischen Insekten, Kleintieren und Kleinfischen an da sie sehr gefräßig sind.

TT


----------



## Brundle68 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Hallo Leute

Das Problem mit den Katzenwelsen kenn ich in Frankreich. Du wünscht Dir lieber nichts zu fangen als dauernd einen Katzi am haken zu haben. #q 
Dass die Franzosen gerne Katzenwels essen habe ich auch gehört. Werde vielleicht das nächste Mal auch einen probieren. Katzenwelse fressen fast alles. Ich habe sie in Franreich sogar schon mit lebenderm Köfi gefangen; aber auch schon auf Mais.

reduzieren lässt sich der Bestand wohl tatsächlich nur ddurch jeden einzelnen Fisch zu töten und zu entsorgen.#6 

gruss

Brundle


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Wie sieht es mit dem Zanderbestand in der Saone aus? In einem alten Angleführer zu Frankreich wird die Saone als eine der Top-Zanderflüsse genannt.


----------



## Rosi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Hat schon mal jemand von euch im Etang geangelt? Den bei Leucate? Ich könnte auch auf die andere Seite von Leucate am Mittelmeer angeln. Um Ostern. Ich überlege nämlich ob ich lieber die Brandungsruten einpacke, was meint ihr?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit dem Zanderbestand in der Saone aus? In einem alten Angleführer zu Frankreich wird die Saone als eine der Top-Zanderflüsse genannt.


 
gut bis sehr gut möchte ich behaupten...
& die Chance auf einen über 15 Pfund Zander ist auch sehr groß

@ Rosi zu deiner Frage kann ich leider gar nix sagen...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> gut bis sehr gut möchte ich behaupten...
> & die Chance auf einen über 15 Pfund Zander ist auch sehr groß
> 
> @ Rosi zu deiner Frage kann ich leider gar nix sagen...
> ...




Danke für die Info #6 

...ich hatte in meinem früheren Leben mal einen Bootsurlaub auf der Saone geplant. Vielleicht kannich die weibliche Begleitung in meinem aktuellen Leben davon überzeugen, dass eine solche Bootsfahrt gar keine so schlechte Idee ist. Herrliche Flußlandschaft, kulinarisch herrvoragend, das mit dem angeln muss ich ja nicht so in den Vordergrund der Argumentation stellen |kopfkrat 

Gruß

Louis


----------



## **bass** (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

die saone ist der topfluss für zander genau wie der rhone,aber nicht nur dass dort stattliche zander gefangen werden aber aus beiden flüssen kommen auch noch die dicksten welse


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> die saone ist der topfluss für zander genau wie der rhone,aber nicht nur dass dort stattliche zander gefangen werden aber aus beiden flüssen kommen auch noch die dicksten welse




Moin, bass!

Danke für die Info! #h 

Wenn ich dort mit einem hausboot unterwegs bin, dann durchquere ich doch sicher mehrere Departements oder wie der Verwaltungsbezirk heißt. Muss ich dann jedesmal eine neue Lizenz erwerben oder gibt es sowas wie eine Gesamtkarte Saone/Rhone??? |kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

du brauchst nur einen schein für den jeweiligen fluss,kann aber auch sein dass du ein schein für beide bekommst (glaub das ist der schein für die categorie B) genau kann ich es dir aber nicht sagen müsste das im internet nachschauen.
mit den departements gibt es keine probleme die scheine sind bei den franzosen einfach in kategorien untzerteilt, das heisst kleinere flüsse und bäche categorie A,grosse flüsse und kanäle categorie B.
jetzt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen wie es mit ausländern geregelt ist werd das aber mal nachschauen.


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

merci beaucoup, c'est très,très gentillement..


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> du brauchst nur einen schein für den jeweiligen fluss,kann aber auch sein dass du ein schein für beide bekommst (glaub das ist der schein für die categorie B) genau kann ich es dir aber nicht sagen müsste das im internet nachschauen.
> mit den departements gibt es keine probleme die scheine sind bei den franzosen einfach in kategorien untzerteilt, das heisst kleinere flüsse und bäche categorie A,grosse flüsse und kanäle categorie B.
> jetzt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen wie es mit ausländern geregelt ist werd das aber mal nachschauen.


 
das Lieber Bass 
denke ich stimmt so nicht bzw.war zu meiner Zeit in Frankreich anders...!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## **bass** (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

[size=-1]*pêche dans les eaux de 1re catégorie *[/size]

[size=-1]165 F[/size] 

[size=-1]*pêche dans les eaux de 2e catégorie *[/size]

[size=-1]à la ligne flottante : 
85 F [/size]

[size=-1]au lancer, au moulinet, à la mouche, au vif, à la traîne : 
165 F [/size]

[size=-1]truite : 
150 F [/size]

[size=-1]civelle : 
250 à 1 300 F (selon dimension des tamis)[/size] ​

hab noch mal nachgesehen und die saone gehört zu der categorie 2
hier noch ein sehr guter link (leider müsstest du ein bisschen franzmännisch können) hier ist alles was mann braucht  http://www.unpf.fr/04/VF/02_reglement.html

@hechthunter glaub liege trotzdem nicht so falsch mit meiner aussage oder was meintest du genau???


----------



## Louis (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

na, franzmännisch, das hat man doch in der schule gelernt...zudem ist das bei meinem namen wohl pflicht, oder?

Vielen Dank für die Infos...jetzt muss ich nur noch meine bessere Hälfte von überzeugen :m  und dann gehts in den nächsten jahren mal ab auf die Saone


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich an der Saone*

Mensch Bass 
jetzt hast du mich in den Keller gebracht & ich hab mal in meiner Jahreskarte von 2000  für 333 Franc (damals) nachgeschaut.

Hatte die Carte de Peche 2000  Complete 
& war der Meinung das ich sehr wohl ca 750 km der categorie 1 sowie ca.1100 km der categorie 2 befischen kann.

War aber beim Lesen hier,auch der Meinung das für die jeweilige Kartenart ob 1 oder 2 nur der jeweilige " Bezirk " befischt werden darf.
na ja nun weiß ich es wieder nachdem die Karten vor mir liegen

@Louis 
denke nur daran Passbilder mitzunehmen da du auch eine 
CARTE D´IDENENTIT´E  HALIEUTIQUE  bekommst.
und die Anfangs & Endzeiten des Angelns beachten ...kostet viele Euros so ein Verstoss !!!
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------

